# Gallon smashing.



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Those kids would not want to see me go off if I was in their way. :icon_scratch:


----------



## BigmountainVMD (Oct 9, 2011)

That is funny until you realize someone has to clean that shit up.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Even the Harlem Shake is better than this shiat.


----------

